# Hwbot World Tour 2016: Overclocking-Events in Deutschland und weltweit



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Hwbot World Tour 2016: Overclocking-Events in Deutschland und weltweit*

					Die Hwbot World Tour ist eine Reihe von mehrtägigen Events, bei der Übertakter sich treffen, voneinander lernen und gegeneinander antreten können. Die Veranstalter wollen insbesondere weniger erfahrenen Übertaktern die Möglichkeit bieten, sich mit Szene-Größen austauschen und Tricks abschauen zu können. Abhängig von der genutzten Kühlmethode stehen unterschiedliche Tickets zur Verfügung.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Hwbot World Tour 2016: Overclocking-Events in Deutschland und weltweit*


----------



## Noxxphox (26. Januar 2016)

uh das klingt interesant 
da schau ich mal ob ich dezember mir urlaub nehmen kann


----------



## DerFakeAccount (27. Januar 2016)

Hmm, im Dezember, dann muss es leider der Livestream werden, denn im Dezember steht schon 34c3 an


----------

